

Open source REST API for any SQL database - youngbenny
http://blog.dreamfactory.com/sql-and-rest-working-with-related-data

======
gjvc
see also [http://sandman.io](http://sandman.io) and
[https://github.com/jeffknupp/sandman](https://github.com/jeffknupp/sandman)

